# Chasing Rainbows and Telly



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

These two got a bath a clip today.  Capriole's Telly is the buck and he is not yet 1 year old. Capriole's Chasing Rainbows is the doe and she just turned one on Feb 24th. We've had her since she was 5 days old.  Both goats are sired by Windy Acres Flash My Cash *EN* sons. We just recently bought Rainbows' sire in partnership with Kindlehope Farm and are definitely excited about that.  

Telly is still owned fully by Capriole Goat Ranch. He has been here on lease since October. Dandi and Dazzle are confirmed bred to him. :woohoo:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh rainbows got so big!!! I can't believe how.time flies when it's someone else's goat lol


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Both look amazing, especially for their age!

And congrats on getting the new buck! He's one handsome guy.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

love the white and fluffy look, hehe. Especially with all the rain and mud around her ein the PNW.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Telly, I sure like him! What a blockbuster!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They look great. I know my goats can't compete with yours but I wish I knew how to fit them just to see what my goats would look like fitted and show ready.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Rainbows did seem to grow up really fast.  She still curls up next to her *mom* Babe at night though, which is cute. Babe raised her after we bought her from Capriole. 

Thanks Selena! 

A bath and a good clip really can make a goat look tons better. You should start playing around with it Roger.  Lots of practice is the only thing that can make one good at clipping...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Gosh, I'd say she grew up! I remember her teeny baby pics, what happened! :lol: She grew up to be such a pretty lady though, so I guess she's off the hook  That's so cute they still sleep together. I have an old doe, her 2yr daughter, her upcoming yearling daughter, and her youngest daughters best buddy, and they all dog pile around each other, it's really cute to see 
Telly's a handsome one too, really nice for under a year old!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I plan on messing around this spring with clipping


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Gosh, I'd say she grew up! I remember her teeny baby pics, what happened! :lol: She grew up to be such a pretty lady though, so I guess she's off the hook  That's so cute they still sleep together. I have an old doe, her 2yr daughter, her upcoming yearling daughter, and her youngest daughters best buddy, and they all dog pile around each other, it's really cute to see
> Telly's a handsome one too, really nice for under a year old!


She was the cutest little baby. 

That's so sweet! Hopefully Rainbows will take it ok when Babe has new babies around. :lol:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very, very nice.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Pam!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful Victoria ! They sure did grow up fast !


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Laura!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.  :hi5:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Darn it! My one year olds don't look like that! I'm selling them all! :lol:


----------

